# It's time to dig deep again....please! :-)



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hubby and I are doing the Pepper Sunrise Walk this year in aid of the Pepper Foudation which gave so much help and support to Paul (NaughTTy), Ella, Saskia and Kaya.

Those of you who have met me know that I'm not the most athletic person in the world - so 5 miles early on a Sunday morning will certainly be a challenge!! Please give as generously as you can to help us meet our £250 target.

Our JustGiving page is below, and we can also accept cheques, please PM me for details.

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge

Thanks in advance for helping us to support the work done by the Pepper Foundation - http://www.irhh.org/Pepper/index.htm.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

£10 pledged from me and pat ,good luck. Will pm you when home for details on how to pay as I don't have paypal


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Gazzer!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Thanks Gazzer!


phodge just had some luck so am doubling that too £20 m8eeee........you and mrs run ya hearts out and respond to pm so i can plus ya some bucks pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

ignore this post and pm have sorted it


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks so much Gazzer, it is really appreciated and will go such a long way to helping the Pepper Foundation carry on helping other families.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Thanks so much Gazzer, it is really appreciated and will go such a long way to helping the Pepper Foundation carry on helping other families.


more than happy to help penny.........as are other forum members i bet 8)


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Gazzer said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks so much Gazzer, it is really appreciated and will go such a long way to helping the Pepper Foundation carry on helping other families.
> ...


cough


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks so much to everyone who has donated so far. We've reached nearly half our target already!!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Hubby and I are doing the Pepper Sunrise Walk this year in aid of the Pepper Foudation which gave so much help and support to Paul (NaughTTy), Ella, Saskia and Kaya.
> 
> Those of you who have met me know that I'm not the most athletic person in the world - so 5 miles early on a Sunday morning will certainly be a challenge!! Please give as generously as you can to help us meet our £250 target.
> 
> ...


bump


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Penny - thanks for sorting out your JustGiving page on here - saves me posting mine :lol: (although I might save it for the day that yours drops down the list a bit :wink: )

And thanks Gazzer (and Jamman) for promoting this in your usual inimatble way  A few of the Pepper Nurses are walking with us too so I'll point them in this direction so they can see all they hard work everyone is doing on their behalf


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

NaughTTy said:


> Penny - thanks for sorting out your JustGiving page on here - saves me posting mine :lol: (although I might save it for the day that yours drops down the list a bit :wink: )
> 
> And thanks Gazzer (and Jamman) for promoting this in your usual inimatble way  A few of the Pepper Nurses are walking with us too so I'll point them in this direction so they can see all they hard work everyone is doing on their behalf


ahh you know me bud......anything to be able to post shed loads in every topic and not get kicked for being a pain   
and of course it is a good cause, so it is a pleasure to help


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Hubby and I are doing the Pepper Sunrise Walk this year in aid of the Pepper Foudation which gave so much help and support to Paul (NaughTTy), Ella, Saskia and Kaya.
> 
> Those of you who have met me know that I'm not the most athletic person in the world - so 5 miles early on a Sunday morning will certainly be a challenge!! Please give as generously as you can to help us meet our £250 target.
> 
> ...


wohoooooo £200 now and just £50 to go ........keep it up folks and thx for the support


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Gazzer said:


> wohoooooo £200 now and just £50 to go ........keep it up folks and thx for the support


Methinks Penny might have to increase her target like we did last year!

I've added a post to the MK2 forum with my JustGiving page attached so hopefully I'll get a few sponsors too - maybe we can get people will donate to both!  :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Methinks Penny might have to increase her target like we did last year!


I think you might be right! 

Thanks to the generosity shown so far, I have raised our target to £400.

Please help us to meet this new target , don't feel embarrassed about a small donation, every £ helps, and you can even do it anonymously!

We've reached £245 pounds so far and I would love to beat the new target too!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

ok my goal was the £250 target, so i have just made it so...........good luck in the venture gazz & pat xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Gazzer, you're a star!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Bumpppp if you don't work it it won't work


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Gazzer...I've actually been away this last week, training hard by lying on a sunbed with a vodka & coke in hand. :lol:

Just over one week to go now, so if anyone else would like to sponsor me, it's not too late.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

*WOW WOW WOW !!!!*

I can't believe it!!!

I've just added all the forms together for tomorrow and the grand total so far is:

£923.66

*Thank you* so much to those of you who have already sponsored me. I am absolutely gobsmacked. I'm touched by the generosity shown by so many people, some of whom I've never actually even met!

So.....the next question is.....will the rest of you help me crash through £1000 by the morning...?? Go on, you know you want to! Every small little pound helps!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Just £30 to go now...I'm getting all excited!!


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Nick and Dani [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, we did it!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

We met Paul & Ella and some of their friends about 7:30 this morning and set off just after 8am. It was freezing cold, frosty and misty when we set off, but the sun came out after a mile or so and once the mist had burned off it was a beautiful morning.

It took us just under 2.5 hours to do the five miles. Paul and Ella were a little quicker, but I had to slow down on the hills!

So, now we're back home, worn out and nursing our blisters, but feeling very pleased with ourselves. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

It's not too late to sponsor us, if you would still like to....

http://www.justgiving.com/Penny-Hodge


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

As it's never too late...

Well done.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Kell, much appreciated! 

We've now raised more than £1000 - which is more than four times our original target!! I can't thank you all enough, your generosity never fails to astound me.

Thank you, thank you, thank you.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------

